
Programming RTS game for Commodore 64 - gregorymichael
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v
======
Grazester
This might have been the link

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEDTFhmf5Sc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEDTFhmf5Sc)

------
whatever_dude
The link is incorrect.

